# Please Help! Appy with Periappendiceal abscess



## AR2728 (Oct 4, 2011)

My surgeon continues to argue with me that at one time he was allowed to bill periappendiceal abscess drainage as a separate code in addition to the appy procedure code.  All the threads I have reviewed and my interpretation of the General Surgery coding companion states the abscess drainage is part of the appy procedure and not separately reportable.  Am I completely missing something?  Does anyone have solid documentation that I can provide to my surgeon if in fact he can not bill the abscess drainage in addition to the appy?

Your advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## syllingk (Oct 14, 2011)

The only thing I see in the CCI Edits is not with 44950. says to use a -51 mod


----------

